# Can't say enough about them dogs....



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Here are some shots of fish taken on Lk. Conway late in 2010.  





























































All were caught on hotdogs/corndogs...

Swampy


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Those are some fish right there! I hope your not joking with us because I'm gonna try hotdog bait...


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice fish!  Lake Conway, huh? ;D


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

I'mm hatta git myself ta Lake Conway with some o' them corndogs!


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice feesh swampy!! Do you thaw the corn dogs completely? Does freezer burn help with the scent? :-?


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

u use cheese filled dogs [smiley=all_coholic.gif]


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

This is probably a really stupid question, but is this the Lake Conway in Orlando? If so, how on earth does this happen?


----------



## bmack (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks like the secret is out on Lake Conway. I actually learned to swim there behind my grandparents house. Water was so clear back then, like it used to be in most Fl. lakes, we would spear the drum with pole spears. Never tried hot dogs though.

I didn't notice any jet ski's in your pics, please let us know how you got rid of them!


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

> This is probably a really stupid question, but is this the Lake Conway in Orlando? If so, how on earth does this happen?


Not a widely known fact, but I'll spill the beans. There is a small shallow canal that runs between Lake Conway and the Mosquito lagoon. During certain times of the year, the tides and moon combine and create a small wave that starts on the coast and moves inland. Drum are notorius for 'surfing' these waves through the canal.[smiley=headbang.gif] Lately it was reported that sharks also are moving inland on this wave. That is why there are no swimmers or jet skiers in the background. Please do not spread this around as this is a great fishery only known to a few.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow, don't worry about that secret. I was racking my brain trying to figure out how something like that happens (or if a real good one was pulled on me and others). That's really cool how they do that though, and thanks for the insight.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

And to think all these years I've been wasting them by eating them all..

Nice fish bro!

-T


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> > This is probably a really stupid question, but is this the Lake Conway in Orlando? If so, how on earth does this happen?
> 
> 
> Not a widely known fact, but I'll spill the beans. There is a small shallow canal that runs between Lake Conway and the Mosquito lagoon. During certain times of the year, the tides and moon combine and create a small wave that starts on the coast and moves inland. Drum are notorius for 'surfing' these waves through the canal.[smiley=headbang.gif] Lately it was reported that sharks also are moving inland on this wave. That is why there are no swimmers or jet skiers in the background. Please do not spread this around as this is a great fishery only known to a few.


If you are going to spill the beans then make sure and tell the truth. there is no "canal" from the lagoon to lk. conway. There is a underground tunnel tho. At certain times of the hear the tides, moon, earth, and sun sinc with eachother and this tunnel fills with water from the ocean allowing reds, drum, and whatever else to migrate. They stay close to the inlet/outlet of conway and they are only there for a short period of time. I hang around like many waiting for a polalo worm hatch. When it happens, it gets crazy...


----------



## Robert_Baltean (Feb 26, 2011)

Okay. The truth is they Reds and Black Drum take the proposed "high speed rail" from Tampa to Orlando. They then pose as goldfish at the fair until finally they are flushed down someone's toilet. From there, they make their way through the sewer system and into Lake Conway. 

Its the truth! I read it on facebook.


----------



## saltandson (Apr 21, 2008)

either way, that Jesnew is a sweet boat! It deserves a thread update!


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice................Nice::::;good stuff


----------

